

Show HN: Chattur. Wherever you are - rossmartin
http://chattur.co

======
artiparty
Why?

~~~
jaywunder
Exactly what I'm thinking. There's no reason to have _another_ chatting app.
Also, with so many competitors, their website lacks any description, making
their product even more foreign.

~~~
rossmartin
Thank you for your opinion and comment.

There is only one developer behind Chattur.

Do you complain about how simple Yo's website is?
[http://www.justyo.co/](http://www.justyo.co/)

I feel that if you would like to learn about the app you can check it out on
the App Store / Play Store.

